

Interview: Jerry Lawson, Black Video Game Pioneer - blasdel
http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/545

======
blasdel
Highlights: He had a full PDP-8 in his garage in 1972, and released the first
cartridge-based video game system for Fairchild.

    
    
      BE: Did you talk to Steve Jobs and Wozniak back then?
    
      JL: I was not impressed with them — either one, in fact. What happened was that when I had the
      video game division [at Fairchild], and I was the chief engineer, I interviewed Steve Wozniak
      for a job to work for us. Well, my guys were kind of impressed with him at first, and I said I
      wasn’t. Never had been.

